# Sig P220 slide to frame fit question?



## KitchenTrout (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello all I have a quick question concerning slide fit for my Sig P220. I currently have a West German marked P220 that was made in 1989. I want to swap the slide out on it because it unfortunately has a fixed front sight that cannot be removed. I figured if I could find a slide that had dove tailing I would be golden and as it turns out Sig is currently selling new production slides on their website. The only problem is I have no idea if the new production slide will fit my older frame Sig. Any input on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You might be better off contacting Sig Sauer with your question. Be sure to have the weapon handy when you call because they might want information off of it. Such as S/N......

Sig Sauer Customer Service
SIG SAUER


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the very worst case, a halfway-decent gunsmith can remove the fixed front sight, cut a dovetail, and install a windage-adjustable front sight instead.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes the current slide will fit on the older West German or German frames , I've built a number of "FrankenSigs" over the years in much the same way , this includes a rock solid one that I currently have that's a late model railed frame with a very early ( old style extractor) SAS slide and one that's a West German frame with a full size late model ( new style external extractor) slide. 

No worries , Sigs are to a degree buildable " mix -n- match" along these sorts of lines. And much easier than doing the same sorts of things with a 1911.


----------

